# Prewar Schwinn Henderson



## Euphman06 (Sep 26, 2015)

I posted this in the balloon tire thread, thought the Schwinners would appreciate this. 1941 Henderson, owner bought it used "72 years ago" which would be '42. 

Would you do whitewalls or blackwalls for this bike? And what tire would you use? Plan on riding the heck out of this bike, would like a higher pressure tire for rolling easily. 
I hate asking the question.. but what do you think the value is? Original key is still present, paint looks great, just needs some luvin'!


----------



## jd56 (Sep 26, 2015)

Nice bike! And decal.
Blackwalls. 
Add a correct seat, grips and tires....and if the fender light and horn ate functional....
Value... $700-900...maybe even more on a good day.
But, I would keep that one in my corral.




It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## Euphman06 (Sep 26, 2015)

I was thinking black too... original lit. I saw had it pictured with blackwalls. Definitely staying in my little arsenal, trying to transition to only prewar bikes and letting the rest go. I just like to know the value for my own sake. Thanks!





jd56 said:


> Nice bike! And decal.
> Blackwalls.
> Add a correct seat, grips and tires....and if the fender light and horn ate functional....
> Value... $700-900...maybe even more on a good day.
> ...


----------



## jd56 (Sep 26, 2015)

I've been trying to make room for more prewar bikes too...but nobody wants my "For Sale" bikes
[emoji22] 

It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## Crazy8 (Sep 26, 2015)

Wow!  Nice find.  Beautiful original paint.  

Get correct tires on a nice set of S2s or Drop Centers and a nice restored seat.  $1200-$1500.  The way it is....  $900.


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 26, 2015)

A pair of johns royal chain black walls would look perfect. I think this would have come with a sliding rail mesinger seat also. Just a really nice OG paint prewar schwinn.


----------



## Rich404 (Sep 26, 2015)

wow this bike is awesome!! 

-Rich.


----------



## Euphman06 (Sep 26, 2015)

Going to pick it up in a few hours, pretty stoked about it. It will live with my '39 snap tank, 41 Elgin, 42 Elgin. Trying to go prewar!


----------



## Dave K (Sep 26, 2015)

Johns tires all the way.  I don't know the real  value but I am cheap and would pay $1200 all day.   Really cool bike enjoy it.


----------



## Crazy8 (Sep 26, 2015)

Euphman06 said:


> Going to pick it up in a few hours, pretty stoked about it. It will live with my '39 snap tank, 41 Elgin, 42 Elgin. Trying to go prewar!




And when you change the scheme of your collection again, I'll be waiting.  Of course I'll have to sell a few things first.


----------



## Awhipple (Sep 26, 2015)

Great bike! I like the green ones.


----------



## Euphman06 (Sep 26, 2015)

Picked it up! Talked to the guy whose had it since 1941. Real friendly family, he liked talking about the bike and his midget racing car he restored in his garage.







Sent from my N800 using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 26, 2015)

Nice!!! Looks like someone already rode the tires off. Now it's your turn!


----------



## Dave K (Sep 26, 2015)

Fantastic!!!!!!  Please post more pictures as you get it road worthy.


----------



## Larmo63 (Sep 26, 2015)

I get the black wall tire thing, but whitewalls would be my choice. Because of the white in the frame's scheme, the whitewalls would make the
whole bicycle pop. Believe it or not, the all red B.F. Goodrich tires look good on these too. It brings out the red in the pinstripes. Red 
pedals too. IMHO

If you could find a used set that can still be ridden, that would be best. I have an aged set of brick tread Schwinn Typhoon whitewalls on my black
and cream '41 DX and they are really great tires for riding. The concours weenies say they are wrong for a '41, but I don't care, they roll very nicely!

GREAT bike, by the way, (I'm jealous) and really kind of rare. Good for you! Post lots of clean up and "after" pictures, please.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Sep 26, 2015)

great looking bike. nice score! super paint.


----------



## syclesavage (Sep 27, 2015)

Congrats good luck on a great bike.


----------



## Rich404 (Sep 27, 2015)

Such a cool bike!!

-Rich.


----------



## Euphman06 (Sep 27, 2015)

Before...













Sent from my N800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Euphman06 (Sep 27, 2015)

Paint is shining up decent




Sent from my N800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Euphman06 (Sep 27, 2015)

Sent from my N800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Euphman06 (Oct 5, 2015)

Some updates










Sent from my N800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Euphman06 (Oct 9, 2015)

Getting this Bob U restored seat in the mail...


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 9, 2015)

Nice, that'll be perfect for that bike. Can't wait to see it with that seat.


----------



## Euphman06 (Oct 11, 2015)

Sent from my N800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 12, 2015)

Kickstand clamp top needs to be turned 90 degrees. 

I might have a rear rack reflector….


----------



## Euphman06 (Oct 12, 2015)

Larmo63 said:


> Kickstand clamp top needs to be turned 90 degrees.
> 
> I might have a rear rack reflector….



Thanks for the heads up on the stand. How much for the reflector?

Sent from my N800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 13, 2015)

I have the cup, but no reflector...


----------



## cash4chaos (Oct 13, 2015)

Would love to park that bike next to my 49 !


----------

